# Lionsgate Plans Francis Ford Coppola 5-Film Collection Blu-ray for December



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I've never watched any of those movies, actually...but that's a decent price, so maybe I'll pick up the set.


----------

